# Chicken Feet Question



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Are all chicken feet supposed to be yellowish? I have 7 chickens; varying ages; and 5 different breeds, and only one of their feet is yellowish.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine all are except from my silkie and hers are blue.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Depends on the breed. I raise polish and houdans. Polish feet can be like a light flesh/beige sort of color to dark slate. Houdan can also be light flesh/beige to having black spots all over them.


----------

